# I Found Old Pics Of My M44!



## Josh Smith (Jul 1, 2010)

Hello,

I don't have this carbine any longer. I wish I did. It was an Izhevsk M44 made in 1944. What finally drove me to sell it was that it had canted sights.

All pictures are c. 2007-2008, about four years prior to the founding of Smith-Sights. I knew nothing about these rifles at the time and only knew I wanted a centerfire rifle. In Indiana, only slug guns were legal for deer at the time and so I grew up with shotguns, not rifles save for rimfire.

I couldn't shoot then and still can't. That much hasn't changed!


















































































I was pretty proud of my cloverleafs. It meant I was doing something right.

I seem to recall playing with shims and such on advice from a now-deceased gentleman, but I flat don't recall what all I did. It wasn't much 'cause I didn't know much.

The memory of this carbine is what led me to buy a 91/30 and start Smith-Sights. I thought these pictures were all lost, but I found them stored on an old backup!

Regards,

Josh


----------

